# Adicve On Close-Up Photography.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all. First time in this forum so be gentle with me.

I own an Olympus E520 digital SLR camera with Zuiko Digital 17.5-45mm f3.5-5.6 lense. (all those numbers mean very little to me).

I wish to take detailed and close-up pictures of machine and watch parts. Can anyone suggest a suitable lense, preferable not too expensive. I am not too experienced so please bear with 

Any and all advice would be most welcome. Thanks in anticipation.

OOPs sorry about the spelling mistake in title :icon18:


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

I am pretty sure your camera uses the four thirds lens mount, if so the link below should help.

http://m43photo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/03/macro-rings.html

Basically you have a number of options listed as the cheapest first.

1. Reverse mounting ring - turns your lens round and makes it into a macro lens but you have little or no aperture control.

2. Magnifing adaptors - okay but won't get you that close.

3. Extension tubes - good but you will need to control your lens manually and will loose auto focus (not a biggy for macro)

4. Macro lens - these are expensive, 35mm ones will be reasonable but to get close up your lens will be almost touching the watch which can lead to lighting issues. 105mm are the best and not cheap!

There are a few more options but these are the most popular.

You could of course use a compact with can be pretty good a macro stuff.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Neillp said:


> I am pretty sure your camera uses the four thirds lens mount, if so the link below should help.
> 
> http://m43photo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/03/macro-rings.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Neillp. I've opted for Extension tubes for now (after a little research).


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Think Neillp covered just about all the options - think extension tubes will serve you well to start off!

A decent tripod (read sturdy) tripod will also be very useful if you don't have one and a remote release (wired or wireless are are available for a couple of quid) will mean you can avoid causing unnecessary movement when firing the shutter - helps with getting pin sharp shots!


----------

